# Nail spotter



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Am thinking of getting a couple of nail spotters . What do you guys think of em , what brand , Do you like the ones with skids or wheels . Thanks heaps


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

You can love them or hate them, depends on if the boarding crew can set their screws properly. I really only use mine on big jobs and only on the ceiling if it gets textured.


----------



## Tulsa Drywall (Jun 6, 2010)

I have used TapeTech and Premier (BlueLine) and have found the Blueline works much better. I always use the 2" for the first coat and the 3" to skim so I don't get the edging.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I run a 3" twice--never 1st coat and only on large jobs but I guess when the other tools are out its probably large enough?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a couple of finishpros, found they arnt really worth it, they dont tend to fill as well as by hand and you still have to set the odd screw so i didnt find any real time saving with them.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

as for now we dont have much experience but we save a lot of time with them
she does the nail by hand 1sr coat and this way she check all the nails and screws then she uses 2 inches premier for 2nd coat and uses the 3 inches premier on the 3rd coat she said the 3 inches is easier to use and said its easy to sand


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

fogt to mention both of ours are on skids


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I have two Blueline spotters and I have grown to hate them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I call them the last toy you should get,I would only get one and that would be the 3",their a bit more easy to run,and I would only use it for one of your coats (not 1st one).
one of the companies I was working for was trying to ban them,they were getting a lot of call backs from them,mostly when the taper did all three coats with them.....
fill/load them with a compound tube if you have one,faster than going back to pump all the time.
nail spotter good for when you got high work too


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

I use the 2 and 3" columbia spotters and love them. One of the best tools in the arsenal. Dont have any problems what so ever with them. I have found that running a 6" blade over your screws in the opposite direction you spotted them from gives a great finish when first coating.It is still much quicker than doing them by hand. I also use mine on staightflex internals, which gives an unreal, and quick finish. Two coats with the 2" and finish with the 3 on the screws, superb and very fast.Two inch is a wheeled one and 3 is on skids


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the 2" and 3" tapetech. I have only used them on one job, but really liked them.

I first coat with the 2". One pass up and one down completely fills with no voids. Then I second coat with the 2" one direction and last coat with the 3" in the same manner.

Seems to work well and very fast. Time will tell though.

scott


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I run a 3" twice--never 1st coat and only on large jobs but I guess when the other tools are out its probably large enough?


 I agree with you and do it the same way. I have a 2" but never use it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I enjoy using mine, if I rocked it. If anyone else was in there, it tends to be a pain in the butt. I just like not having to get up on the stilts and constantly look up!


----------

